# The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya Season 2



## XeoFLCL (Apr 6, 2009)

I think it might be coming finally. If you're a Haruhi Suzumiya fan, this is a big deal. (This is the right forum for this, right?) I think 3 years is long enough, imo.

Gigazine & J-Cast: 2009 Haruhi Will Be 28 Episodes Long - Anime News Network

According to that page there, the "rebroadcast" is going to be 28 episodes long. Each a different episode, and it's already started airing in chronological order on TV. I honestly hope this is finally season 2 sneaking up on us, and not just them airing it twice to troll the fans. I honestly wouldn't be suprised, but I think the past 3 years, all these stunts and season 2 teases have been to see if there was still going to be hype soo long after, and there definitely is. I mean, the Newtype japan article that mentioned the "rebroadcast" only referred to it as such and when asked if that meant anything, they said nothing. Also, they had a video ad for the magazine and it showed Haruhi with long hair and in a black school uniform.. if you've read the novels and have gotten to The Disappearance to Haruhi Suzumiya, this will make sense to you


Spoiler



as Haruhi Suzumiya no longer knows Kyon in the world he wakes up in, and Haruhi goes to a different school as well as Itsuki thanks to Yuki apparently, explaining both the hair and uniform


.

In the meantime, the first light novel has come out in english apr 1st and I've ordered it today  I'm obsessed with Haruhi Suzumiya I think.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Apr 6, 2009)

Duuuddddeeee, I cannot wait till we get more of this shit. Mmmm, just thinking about it makes me wanna go rewatch season 1.

The only anime announcement that made me as happy as this one was for the second season of Spice and Wolf, but there is one main difference: Spice and Wolf S2 may eventually materialize. lol


----------



## XeoFLCL (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah. I'm a HUGE haruhi fan and I honestly have been waiting for this for years. I'm still a bit skeptical though, and I'm waiting untill I actually see a new episode till I get my hopes up.

I'm pretty sure though, since they say there's going to be 28 episodes and it's a "renewed" version of it, that they're going to mix in new episodes. can't wait.


----------



## S-O (Apr 8, 2009)

I watched the 1st season, might re-watch and find the novels.


----------



## Zak1233 (Apr 8, 2009)

i gotta watch this anime, i love the music from it but i aint got around to watching it


----------



## XeoFLCL (Apr 8, 2009)

S-O said:


> I watched the 1st season, might re-watch and find the novels.



I just got the first book today. They're finally being published in english so thats some good news.











Zak1233 said:


> i gotta watch this anime, i love the music from it but i aint got around to watching it



It's a good anime, I've been obsessed with it for years. I suggest watching it asap.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 8, 2009)

It was fun but I really don't get the hype  I was let down so bad by it when I finally got around to watching it.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, all this time, I never linked your name to Fooly Cooly until just now. As for anime, I'm a Narutard, but my sister love TMoHS, so I'll let her know the good news.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Apr 9, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> It was fun but I really don't get the hype  I was let down so bad by it when I finally got around to watching it.



It's really a hate it or love it thing. Sorta like Toradora is. I liked Toradora for the most part but the ending really disappointed me. It wasn't bad or anything but first thing that came to mind was how Shuffle's ending was. Really sudden and it leaves you somewhat disappointed 



BigPhi84 said:


> Wow, all this time, I never linked your name to Fooly Cooly until just now. As for anime, I'm a Narutard, but my sister love TMoHS, so I'll let her know the good news.



I never really liked Naruto.. I'm into animes such as Full Metal Panic, Elfen Lied, Ergo Proxy, Haruhi Suzumiya, and of course FLCL. So simply said, anything with a strange/random/elaborate storyline involving sci-fi style awkwardness. Then again what would this world be if everyone saw it the same way?  As for the name, shame on you  those 4 letters should always bring that awkward anime to mind.


----------



## XeoFLCL (May 21, 2009)

Thought I'd bump this (And doublepost too! I'm soo cool.) since it's been just about confirmed that a new episode of the series will be airing tomorrow. 

2009 Haruhi TV Run's 8th Episode Listed as New Episode (Update 2) - Anime News Network

Thanks to a network's fuckup we get to know ahead of time by a day  Can't wait.. Hope it gets subbed within the first 5 hours it airs, lol.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (May 21, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> Thought I'd bump this (And doublepost too! I'm soo cool.) since it's been just about confirmed that a new episode of the series will be airing tomorrow.
> 
> 2009 Haruhi TV Run's 8th Episode Listed as New Episode (Update 2) - Anime News Network
> 
> Thanks to a network's fuckup we get to know ahead of time by a day  Can't wait.. Hope it gets subbed within the first 5 hours it airs, lol.



Yup, just head about this. I am so pumped, man. My life will have meaning once again.


----------



## XeoFLCL (May 21, 2009)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> Yup, just head about this. I am so pumped, man. My life will have meaning once again.


It aired today apparently, and some people got screencaps of it. It's also being streamed on a few japanese sites as we speak.

Someone posted proof on ANN: 






Took you long enough kyoto animation.


----------



## synrgy (May 21, 2009)

I'm not seeing any giant mechanized suits/robots or multi-phallic-tentacled monsters here.....


----------



## XeoFLCL (May 21, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I'm not seeing any giant mechanized suits/robots or multi-phallic-tentacled monsters here.....


If only.



Anyways, the episode is being subbed by a few groups now apparently.. and soon enough there'll be some fansubs out there. Maybe even today 

EDIT: Coalguys just released a fansub of ep8. Sweet.
EDIT2: Or not. Though, Mazui did. Watched it and they must've put alot more money and time into season 2.. the animation and overall art looks ALOT more detailed than in season 1. First episode of season 2 left me more than happy.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jul 10, 2009)

So, Haruhi lovers of SS.Org, what do you guys think of the last (4) episode(s)?


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jul 20, 2009)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> So, Haruhi lovers of SS.Org, what do you guys think of the last (4) episode(s)?


Easy.


We've entered an endless recursion of time.


----------



## Holy Katana (Aug 1, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> Easy.
> 
> 
> We've entered an endless recursion of time.



Apparently, there's chaos amongst the Haruhi fandom in Japan. Like, people are fucking furious. Meh, I just said "fuck it" and read the version from the novel. It really could have been finished in two episodes, three at the most.


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 1, 2009)

I have never watched that before. Whats with the obsession?


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Aug 1, 2009)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> So, Haruhi lovers of SS.Org, what do you guys think of the last (7) episode(s)?


----------



## Holy Katana (Aug 5, 2009)

KYON-KUN, DENWA!


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 6, 2009)

Holy Katana said:


> Apparently, there's chaos amongst the Haruhi fandom in Japan. Like, people are fucking furious. Meh, I just said "fuck it" and read the version from the novel. It really could have been finished in two episodes, three at the most.


Yeah, I had already read the novels online. And yeah, so I hear through certain forums abbreviated by /a/ in the vicinity of a place containing the number 4 and the word chan in the url. 

Anyways after 8 episodes of the same fucking shit, endless eight has ended.  I just hope this doesn't mean the rest of the season renewal is as shit as Endless Eight.

... Though I won't lie, I'm gonna miss that "Kyon-kun, Denwa"


----------

